# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Keylo, telepresence robot, Wyca SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Wyca SAS

----------


## Airicist

Discover Keylo : the telepresence robot dedicated to the selfstorage industry

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> Keylo is a solution dedicated to the selfstorage industry.
> By using a telepresence robot and the Wyca software connected to your own customer service or to Wyca's call center, Keylo helps you to manage remotely your selfstorage facility.

----------


## Airicist

Wyca robot in a self storage site

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Discover how Wyca robots help your self storage to:
> - reduce costs
> - enhanced security
> - improve your customer experience
> - extend hours of operation

----------


## Airicist

Wyca introduces Keylo, the self-navigating telepresence robot

Published on Sep 20, 2017

----------

